# Spring Break flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Flounder gigging over the last 10 nights and first week of Spring Break was very good. Wild weather made it tough on a couple nights, but fast limits were the norm on most trips. Thanks to all my new and repeat customers for making it happen and getting the family out on the water. Finding clear water has been key lately, and making long runs to better areas has been effective on some trips. Most of the fish have been in the 14-16" range, but on some nights we landed on steady 16-20" fish, with a few pushing 22". Fish size should continue to improve going into April. Drum and sheepshead have been harder to locate recently, with higher winds and dirty water making it tough to gig where they like to hang out. My next report will be a week from today, happy fishing!!

3/7 - Dan M. group of 5. SE wind at 5-10mph, normal tide levels, dense fog. 25 flounder limit by 10pm.

3/8 - Ron R. group of 4. SSE wind at 15mph, normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 10:45pm

3/9 - Chuck A. group of 4. SE wind at 5-10mph, normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 3 black drum by 11pm.

3/10 - Paul W. group of 3. East wind at 10-15mph, normal tide levels. 15 flounder limit by 10:45pm.

3/11 - Brad S. group of 3. East wind at 15mph, normal tide levels, dense fog. 15 flounder limit by 10pm.

Late Trip - Jason A. group of 3. East wind at 15mph, normal tide levels, dense fog. 15 flounder limit by 2:30am.

3/12 - Grant G. group of 4. SE wind at 25-35mph, high tide levels. 17 flounder by midnight. (no picture)

3/13 - Jerry L. group of 3. South wind at 25mph, very high tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 11pm. Largest flounder tonight was 20".

3/14 - Grant G. group of 5. NE wind at 25mph, high tide levels. 5 flounder by 10:30pm. Came in early, group was cold and fishing was slow.

3/15 - Matt S. group of 4. North wind at 5mph, high tide levels. 2 flounder by 9pm. Got run off the water by thunderstorms with lots of lightning and heavy rain. (no picture)

3/16 - Monty P. group of 4. NNE wind at 5mph, high tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 3 black drum by 11:45pm. Largest flounder tonight was 21", with lots of 16-18" fish.

*Upcoming open dates:
March: completely booked
April: 7, 8, 9, 25
May: 1, 4, 6-9, 13-15, 18, 19, 21-23, 25, 29-31
June: 2, 5, 9, 11-14, 16, 18-23, 25-28*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pictures*

more pics


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't believe you were out on Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday. That wind howled out of the South, and then turned around and howled out of the north. I actually told my wife I would want an offshore boat to get out on that bay. It's even more amazing that you found water and fish.

I've sent a number of people your way, and they've all raved about their trips. I'm sure you made some peoples' Spring Breaks. But I still can't believe you were out floundering in that.


----------

